# Having trouble finding Flag



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I am having trouble finding a certian flag it was a flag on a long pole for getting geese attention at long distances does anybody still sell them or were they dicontinued.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I purchased an extending flagging pole and and then purchased a flag for it seperately. I have not seen any long rigged poles otherwise!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

where did you find that at.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Google "Flagman" products. Randy will hook you up with something. He is a great guy and even a better guy to work with!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bought my last one this fall at what use to be Sportsmans Warehouse. Both flag and pole!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

dont buy anything from the flagman. he is a complete ******* to anybody that hunts near fergus that he meets i would never do business with him and strongly discourage everyone else to


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Share your story trapper, that might help people understand why not buy stuff from him.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah no kidding i wanna hear this one!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

carp_killer said:


> dont buy anything from the flagman. he is a complete @$$hole to anybody that hunts near fergus that he meets i would never do business with him and strongly discourage everyone else to


Not everyone... I have hunted there my entire life, probably way more often than you and I have yet to run into him. It is unfortunate that he was the one who started the guiding and leasing trend......looking forward to your story.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you need a long pole consider a colapsible "Crappe pole". I think you can get them fron 12-20' long for under $15.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

long story short i shot 3 geese off some state land near a field he was hunting and i got [email protected]!%d at for being unsportsman like and how i dont know who is and then was told the story of how he is gods gift to hunting..... im the reason that people look down upon hunters... have also talked to some other people near fergus that say he will chew you out for hunting in the same section as him even if you show up first and will try very hard to make sure you dont kill any birds by shooting when birds are working or blowing really weird noises on the call, parking on the road and doing stupid stuff to scare geese out of your spread if you are near his field and im sure i have been told more i dont remember.

andrew i congragulate you on never meeting him wish i could say that. that was the first time i hunted right by fergus normally i stay by battle lake since i aint gunna pay 1000+ to hunt a field. i also believe the flagman is the guy that buys a particular land owner a new truck every year so he can hunt his land.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

carp_killer said:


> i also believe the flagman is the guy that buys a particular land owner a new truck every year so he can hunt his land.


 This is pretty darn hard to beleive! Where are you getting your facts?


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow carp killer that has to be one of the most unbelivable stories have ever heard. Randy Bartz is one of the greatest guys that I have ever meet. I hunted with him alot this year. He will do anything that he can to help out hunters. Even ones that he doesn't know. He is 69 years old and is more intersted in watching people use his products and give feed back than hunting. Randy does not have any leased fields. He used to work for the st Paul pass but that was years ago. I find it very hard to believe that he chewed you out for anything. But my guess is that you were doing something you shouldn't have. I have meet alot of shady people I the waterfowl world and Randy is NOT one of them.

Carp killer I challenge you to call Randy and talk to him and I will promise you that you will have a very different opinion than BS you spreading on here.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting turn in this thread...

I am not calling you a liar but I have never encountered any of that in my life of hunting here. You should pm me I am curious on which direction out of town this took place and where his "territory" is. I would not hesitate to hunt in the same section as ANYONE as long as I had permission....

Hoppsa, he may not have fields leased now but can you say with complete honesty that's how it's always been?

:beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> Hoppsa, he may not have fields leased now but can you say with complete honesty that's how it's always been?
> 
> :beer:


Why does it matter. Do you think its randys fault for all the feilds being leased. If you have a problem with it find a new area i guess. This whole topic started with someone asking about a flag pole maker, i gave them imput. And now you and carp_killer feel the need to bash someone's product, that you may have never used. All in all randy is a great guy and i will stand up for that, an if you have a problem with him call him up. His number is on his website. Instead of being a bunch of hear-say, listen to what you wanna hear women!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you break a rod tip, convert it into a flag pole. Worked wonders for me.


----------



## waterfowler55 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would have to agree 110% that randy is a GREAT guy to say the least and have been using his products for quite some time now and can't seem to find any truth in any of the negative opinions about him. He is an all around super guy with great products in my opinion.


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Carp_Killer I would be very interested to know when this took place.

Andrew Bremseth Shame on you for siding with carp killer. I have seen to many good posts from you on this site and others to side with a guy that was probably pass shooting or sky blasting birds going to a different field. You and I talked on a differnt site about not giving up this location. As you know there are lots of nonleased fields and birds around there.

As I said Randy ran the St. Paul pass so he controlled some leased fields around that area. However that was years ago. To say that one person is the reason that fields are leased in an area is ridicules. The Pass has been gone for years and has no fields. Randy also has no leased fields. He will go out let people use his products and all he asks for in return is some feedback good or bad.

Randy is a living goose hunting legend, and single handedly changed the way that every one of you goose hunt. He is also one of the greatest guys that I have ever met. He stands by all of his products and always will. If any one is looking for a quality flag or pole Randy is the best place to go period!

Sam Hoppe


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have hunted alot with trapper and he would never sky blast or tresspass for any reason. (also what is wrong with pass shooting)
Trapper was 100% legal in what he did and so what the flagman guy, but the flagman guy made himself look like a butt.

After the incident trapper called as was pretty shook up because someone b1tched him out from using 4 shots to kill 3 geese. How and why would he make something like that up?


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

blhunter3 - When did he say that it happened?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hoppsa said:


> blhunter3 - When did he say that it happened?


If I remember correctly it was in the early season.


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

This last early season?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hoppsa said:


> This last early season?


Yeah, 2009.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Hoppsa said:


> Carp_Killer I would be very interested to know when this took place.
> 
> Andrew Bremseth Shame on you for siding with carp killer. I have seen to many good posts from you on this site and others to side with a guy that was probably pass shooting or sky blasting birds going to a different field. You and I talked on a differnt site about not giving up this location. As you know there are lots of nonleased fields and birds around there.
> 
> ...


I am not siding with anyone, as I stated in my post that I have never experienced that ANYWHERE around here.... I simply said I wouldn't leave anyones section if I too had permission to be there, especially in my home area. He may not have fields leased now, but I am pretty sure he has in the past, which was the reason behind the last line in my post, because im not sure.

Horker, please re-read my posts before calling me a women.... I never bashed Randy nor his product... I actually stated in my post I have never encountered this nor have I had any problems. I am a little bitter about the fact things were not leased before and it is now turning into a pay to play.... you would be too if it was your home area. With that being said, we make it work... and No I am not going to find a new area. Not sure what your problem is, but apparently you need to go back and read a bit. Please point out to me where I bashed randy's product? :bop:

edit- Hoppe, I saw you guys drive past our spread on the last weekend of goose on your way back to D.R. house.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there is a hunter near fergus that buys a landowner a new truck every year and then the hunter gets the year old truck not sure who it is but it wouldnt surprise me if its flagman.
Hoppsa it sounds like you spent a little to much time with him this year because it sounds like you are about the same kind of person he is and he has you brainwashed pretty well into thinking he is some legend when really he is a complete *******. why would i call him just for the pure sake of starting an arguement? that would make me look like the ***.
saying he doesnt have any leased fields is complete CRAP he was the one that started the pay to play game around fergus and he still does it.

andrew il send you a pm in a sec.

dont recall ever bashing the product just bashing him for being an ******* and im sure you would do the same thing if the owner of a company treated you that way so no i never will use any of his products. so i think maybe you are the one that should be getting there facts straight and not me. first you say andrew is siding with me when all he did was not jump at me like everyone else and you take my words and twist them into me bashing his products instead of him.

all this took place september of 09 i think it was the second weekend of early goose. i love how you automatically say im a sky buster, last i checked if i can hit the birds it isnt skybusting. sky busting is shooting at birds that you will never possibly kill at that distance and something people like you call people over the internet to make them feel better about themselves. yes please enlighten me on whats wrong with pass shooting? its more of a challenge to pass shoot birds than shoot birds feet down in the decoys.

randy hasnt changed the way i goose hunt and i bet theres a hell of alot of other people on here that can say that.

snowslayer i apologize for jacking your thread and will start a new thread we can continue this arguement in.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I think the discussion should end, no one's mind will be changed and it really doesn't matter. Everyone sounds like they were legal and that is that. If something illegal happens get a hold of the game warden, they are great guys around here. If you think it's hunter harrasment don't hesitate to call.

Not sure how I got drug through the mud when I never said a word about his character or his products but I guess that's what happens we people are defensive. It's a shame this thread turned into this but hopefully the original poster's question was answered and he found his flag.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree, this thread is going nowhere. Lots of unnecessary info when all someone is looking for is a goose flag.


----------

